# Beinprotektoren mit Wadenschutz



## jammerlappen (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr Tipps für leichte, vorne + hinten geschlossene Protektoren fürs Schienbein, die Waden und (kein Muss) auch die Knie.
Es geht im Wesentlichen darum, dass die Plattformpedalen keine Spuren auf Schienbeinen und Waden hinterlassen können dürfen.

Die Chefin dankt schonmal für jede Antwort in der Sache!


----------



## Nieke (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jammerlappen. 

Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen, nach einer ziemlich fiesen Verletzung durch meine Bärentatzen, diese Scheinbeinschoner bestellt. Bin wahnsinnig zufrieden, denn es gibt vorne am Schienbein ne Hartschale, sowie eine hinten an der Wade die man aber mit Klettverschluss dran pappen oder abmachen kann. Außerdem hab ich die Möglichkeit die Schienbeinschoner mit meinen Knieschonern von Oneil zu verbinden. Lassen sich auch extrem angenehm tragen. 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/oneal-protektoren-fuer-die-schienbeine-dirt/aid:397701


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juni 2012)

Dank Dir sehr, genau sowas solls sein. Aber sind die nicht etwas kurz?


----------



## Nieke (24. Juni 2012)

Bei meiner Anatomie lassen sie noch ein paar cm unten am Sprunggelenk frei. Das stört mich persönlich nicht, weil es wirklich nicht viel ist und dieser Bereich sowieso mit Socken oder Schuhen abgedeckt sind. Außerdem habe ich so die noch volle Beweglichkeit


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juni 2012)

Kannste mal messen, wie lang die sind?


----------



## Nieke (24. Juni 2012)

16 cm (man hab ich kurze Beine  )


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juni 2012)

Ich nehme an, dass is die kleine Größe? Die andere hatteste nicht zufällig mitbestellt?

Nochmal Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Nieke (24. Juni 2012)

Richtig, ist die kleine Größe. Nee, die anderen hatte ich nicht mitbestellt. Und kein Problem


----------



## heidi_rockt (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jammerlappen,
mein Tipp sind die alten Knie/Shin-POC-Schoner, wenn du sie noch irgendwo herbekommst! 
In S passen sie mir perfekt.
Das sind leider auch nicht die günstigsten, aber für Touren mit Abstand das angenehmeste was ich bisher gefahren bin.
Die neuen sind 2teilig, auch nicht schlecht und mann kann variieren, ob man die Shins braucht oder auch nicht.


----------



## supermanlovers (25. Juni 2012)

Die POC Vpd Bone sind wirklich top.
Da sie auch recht weit den Oberschenkel rauf gehen verrutschen sie beim fahrem nicht.
Ich hätte ein neuwertiges Paar in S abzugeben. Nur 2 mal gefahren. S ist mir mit 1,80m doch etwas kurz.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100


----------

